# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Máy Tính Xách Tay >  Sửa máy in HP tại nhà chất lượng và giá rẻ nhất

## thienvietjsc01

Bạn đang sử dụng chiếc máy in HP cho công việc in ấn của mình. Nó giúp bạn rất nhiều trong công việc in ấn đống tài liệu, văn bản, hợp đồng,... để hoàn thành tốt công việc của mình. Nhưng thiết bị máy móc nào cũng vậy sau thời gian sử dụng sẽ phát sinh những hỏng hóc và bạn cần khắc phục ngay lập tức. Chuyên gia sửa máy in HP tại nhà của Hoàng Phát sẽ hỗ trợ bạn một cách nhanh chóng.

 Hoàng Phát với hơn 5 năm hoạt động và phát triển trong lĩnh vực đổ mực máy in, sửa máy in tại nhà uy tín nhất Hà Nội. Gồm đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật giàu kinh nghiệm, chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình, làm việc có trách nhiệm đem lại dịch vụ tốt nhất đến khách hàng.

 Lợi ích khi sử dụng dịch vụ của Hoàng Phát
Hơn 5 năm hình thành và phát triển Hoàng Phát luôn đáp ứng tốt nhu cầu của khách hàng dù là những yêu cầu khó nhất.Tiết kiệm thời gian: Chỉ sau 30 phút nhân viên kỹ thuật của chúng tôi sẽ có mặt tại nơi để hỗ trợ sửa máy in.Đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật giàu kinh nghiệm, chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình, làm việc có trách nhiệm.Cam kết thay thế linh kiện chính hãng.Chính sách hậu mãi cho khách hàng thân quen.Chế độ bảo hành lâu dài.Tư vấn miễn phí 24/24.
Quy trình sửa máy in chuyên nghiệp

*Hướng dẫn khách hàng tự khắc phục các lỗi đó.*
*Nếu khách hàng không tự khách phục được lỗi quá nặng, chúng tôi sẽ cử kỹ thuật viên đến tận nơi sửa máy in.*
*Kiểm tra toàn bộ máy in, từ những linh kiện nhỏ để phát hiện ra lỗi.*
*Khi xác định được chính xác lỗi, Hoàng Phát sẽ đưa ra cách khắc phục và báo giá cho khách hàng.*
*Tiến hành sửa chữa máy in: Đổ mực hay thay thế các linh kiện tùy vào từng lỗi cụ thể.*
*Khi đã tiến hành sửa chữa xong, kỹ thuật viên sẽ vệ sinh toàn bộ máy cho quý khách, giúp bảo trì nâng cao tuổi thọ cho máy in.*
*In kiểm tra lại cho khách hàng biết lỗi đã được khắc phục.*

----------

